# R35 and Hot chicks thread continued



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

The first page of the original thread which got to big is here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html

enjoy





Sexy Minx said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Hope you all have a Safe, but Wild and Crazy New Year! Btw... Anybody still up to having this American Minx come over for a visit? Seriously! Broke up with Boy friend, Settling out of court with my divorce Sh*t and I have NOTHING holding me back!


thrown my hat in the ring... :chuckle:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> thrown my hat in the ring... :chuckle:


I wil see your hat and raise you a set of keys to a slightly modified 09 plate R35 GTR :chuckle:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> I wil see your hat and raise you a set of keys to a slightly modified 09 plate R35 GTR :chuckle:


Do you guys remember a Sky programme called "There's something about Miriam"? :chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

waltong said:


> Do you guys remember a Sky programme called "There's something about Miriam"? :chuckle:


PMSL:chuckle:


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*PMSL !*

Thats the troube with the internet , You never know what your getting :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the curves on both models ;D

This is Anne posing with a GTR, ive selected the most decent shot because im not sure about what the rules are and dont wana risk being banned from this awesome forum.


































Shame the best shot of the car are also the best shots of her  If anyone wants the set of pics IM wid your email :chuckle:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Hope you all have a Safe, but Wild and Crazy New Year! Btw... Anybody still up to having this American Minx come over for a visit? Seriously! Broke up with Boy friend, Settling out of court with my divorce Sh*t and I have NOTHING holding me back!


More X's than my shirt size!.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Cor Blimey - who the **** is Anne?!?

R34nov80 - looks like you have had a little run in with the curb! ouch


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Give Anne some food will you! Ribs aren't a good look on a women


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Give Anne some food will you! Ribs aren't a good look on a women


Speak for yourself! I'm happy with ribs! Great quote hambroski, a true petrolhead. Gorgeous woman....but you just couldn't help noticing that damaged splitter! :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> This is Anne posing with a GTR, ive selected the most decent shot because im not sure about what the rules are and dont wana risk being banned from this awesome forum.


R34nov80, we wouldn't ban straight off anyway, naughty bits are not liked so post away....

BTW very nice!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Just for the record - I'm a huge fan of Sexy Minx and I think we should make her our official mascot and spnsor her visit!

But I'd also like to say that I quite like the look of Anne too!!

I can see inspiration for a new photo shoot coming on......

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

R34nov80 said:


>


this is probably now my new favourite :bowdown1:


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

I made the mistake of finding out what else Anne does with a GTR by following the web address on the pic and finding her... She even has a video!!!!!!!

I totally forgot about the damaged splitter after watching that...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL those GTR seats will never be the same again..............

Not safe for work guys and that is an understatement!!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

hambroski said:


> R34nov80 - looks like you have had a little run in with the curb! ouch


Not my car, but yeah looks like hes nailed it on a parking curb or negociated a speed hump to hard.

Ive emailed the whole set to those who requested, so if anyone else wants this set as well its no problem for me to copy and paste your e-mail , btw its an adult modeling shot obviously in case anyone was unsure; 

Here one more pic of Anne with a better angle of the GTR, half decent but with some cheek ;D the rest i fear would land me in a spot of bother with the admins mad::chairshot:chuckle


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is more than one girl and gtr!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

if this awesome thread gets closed or deleted because someone goes too far i will be livid.

now.... is there a video of anna, ive looked but cannot find it. could someone pm me the link please?:nervous:

kev


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Gotta love the ftv girls


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Devaun from that site likes the GTR as well...:chuckle:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

bigkev said:


> if this awesome thread gets closed or deleted because someone goes too far i will be livid.
> 
> now.... is there a video of anna, ive looked but cannot find it. could someone pm me the link please?:nervous:
> 
> kev


PM Sent....

Took me at least an hour of work time to track her down...lol


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> PM Sent....
> 
> Took me at least an hour of work time to track her down...lol


Scotty, send us the link please m8, purely research u understand.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> I wil see your hat and raise you a set of keys to a slightly modified 09 plate R35 GTR :chuckle:


well, thats me fu**ed....


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

sin said:


> Scotty, send us the link please m8, purely research u understand.


Absolutely Sir,

I always assist with research of any kind no matter what the subject!

Sent.......


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> Absolutely Sir,
> 
> I always assist with research of any kind no matter what the subject!
> 
> Sent.......


Cheers pal.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

sin said:


> Scotty, send us the link please m8, purely research u understand.


And me !!!!!

Again, purely to see what I'm missing in the good ol' US of A :chuckle:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol Anne Mania has set in :chuckle:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

and me to!!!!! research too!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

lol has everyone forgotten about sexy minx?


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sexy who


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

anna


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

link fo me too please... research


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I tried but failed to find here - fun looking for though so can someone also send me the link as I have some of my own research to do.

Cheers

Kp


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I think as a moderator, I need to investigate this video too


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

*FTV Girls whoa !*



R34nov80 said:


> Lol Anne Mania has set in :chuckle:


Never mind Anne take a look at Lilith:runaway:

Might take a while to find but all in the good cause of in depth !

research he he


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I've actually gone bog eyed trying to find Anne! Help??!!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Someone please, for the love of God, send me the link!
This thread is the epitome of awesome.

(Of course, I too mean that in a purely investigative manner.)
Justin


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

have you gone to the website on the picture?


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> there is more than one girl and gtr!


damn that chick is smoking. any more pics or links


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

PM sent to the following Pervs....

Robbie 773
Andy H
Nick the Tubman
Tarmac Attack
KPKPKP
Mook
Waltong


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

worryingly i'd seen that video before...and never noticed the car

lol

mook


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

share the love.. got a link to this movie :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

ScottyB said:


> PM sent to the following Pervs....
> 
> Robbie 773
> Andy H
> ...


Cheers matey :thumbsup:

On behalf of my research paper, of course .....


----------



## 2dcurb (Jan 4, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> worryingly i'd seen that video before...and never noticed the car
> 
> lol
> 
> mook


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Ok I give in, someone sendd me the link.

Ally


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

linky, be rude not to! haha


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The GTR owners club and Demo media accept not responsibility for 

_1. Going Blind for staring at certain parts of the screen to closely
2. Wrist injures while partaking in the above act
3. Injures incured by partners seeing you partaking in any of the above_


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

GTR ally said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Ok I give in, someone send me the link.
> 
> Ally


Me too - I need to see the "detailed curves" of the "model" in question!

D


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I give in too. Please PM me the link to Anna.

Hopefully I can them get back to work instead of trawling through a ridiculously addictive site pretending I'm trying to find the car....


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry lads to busy watching the video all the time to send the link....

What do you reckon lads shall we let them sweat a little bit before sending it to them????


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Please add me to the list of people that are 'sweating' waiting for you to send them the link!!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Eh HELLO,

Get it PM'd back to me.............

How many logins are allowed at the same time?

What is the total number of forum members again?

LOL


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Er.

YES!


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Errrr....

Yes as well please!!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Sorry lads to busy watching the video all the time to send the link....
> 
> What do you reckon lads shall we let them sweat a little bit before sending it to them????


What about giving a clue to its location within the site! :chuckle:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


:bowdown1: hail Cesar


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


you sir are a legend, yes please.:bowdown1:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Chances are it'll be ip linked


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

At work right now guys. You lot will probably be well into the early morning by the time I get home but I'll be sure to send you guys the goods 
I better get some charity to fix my GTR for this!

Justin


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


It'd be rude not too .......:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i may aswell join the bandwagon,i want all the infomation please 

i may however brave it and search for it all myself


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok guys. PMs sent to those who requested.
I'm officially going to bed now.

Justin


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

OK ... the GT-R is literally snowed in (can't even get to the garage), so I've the choice of digging my Navara out of the snow and going to work, or perving at girls & GT-Rs ... link please!

Thanks!


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Arghhh, a bit too late... Someone please send me the link to Anne and her friend Lillith! Pleeeease :bowdown1:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Yes please TT, that teaser was exactly that.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Yes please


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Yes please. Bin too busy lookin at all the others to find Anne.

Anybody else seen Lilith ? worth a look !


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

sin said:


> Yes please TT, that teaser was exactly that.


If it is connected with car detailing (i am sure it must be).. Then count me in too!

...Mad


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Now, last time I looked at this thread, it was full of GTRs and scantily-clad women.

I seem to have missed the memo where it changed to pages of begging men!

MetArt FTW. So, get back to the Chicks & R35s. Lightweights. Desperate lightweights. The lot of ya.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> So, get back to the Chicks & R35s












I'm sure there is a GTR in the background


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i didnt get a pm  booo!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know, to many clothes


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

this is disgusting, and came up whilst searching for 'GTR' and 'Hot Chicks'...remove my eyes, I don't want them anymore


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

yes please?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

^ ^ HaHa Thought youd be here!! ^ ^ Me Too!!!


----------



## JUST (Jun 6, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Yes please something to ease the pain untill March 26 delivery:bowdown1:


----------



## Jpower (May 9, 2009)

WazTTed said:


> share the love.. got a link to this movie :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Please link me up anyone!

Cheers


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

We are getting people registering...just for a username and pass for a porn site?

Sorry my bad, I just seen Posts: 1 and presumed they had just registered...


----------



## Jpower (May 9, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> We are getting people registering...just for a username and pass for a porn site?
> 
> Sorry my bad, I just seen Posts: 1 and presumed they had just registered...


Long time reader first time poster :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jpower said:


> Long time pervert first time poster :chuckle:




having seen the vieo in question, i must say the interior valet is spectacular 

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, go on then, pm me the link etc. please


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> PM sent to the following Pervs....
> 
> Robbie 773
> Andy H
> ...


Where's mine as Robbie has gone blind so now I'm doing his research !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as my better half reads this I don't need the link thanks


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> as my better half reads this I don't need the link thanks


Well I do need the link. Please send me it for research purposes.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> as my better half reads this I don't need the link thanks


Was she watching over you as you typed that? :chuckle: Joking obviously


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Was she watching over you as you typed that? :chuckle: Joking obviously


maybe


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Come on guys, it´s not rocket science. Go to the website, click on one of the girls. When the new page has loaded, replace the name of the girl in the webaddress with "Anne" and Voila! 

/P


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Who's Voila? She sounds hot


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mook said:


> Who's Voila? She sounds hot












When I typed voila into google image search she came up. Belinda Carlisle must just be her stage name.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I wouldnt expect Sexy Minx to do anything like that!
I hope the drivers seat is sotchgaurded!


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

May I have that link please. I want to check the condition of that R35.


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

With upgraded aftermarket fog lamps


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

yay, pictures!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

there's another GTR one now


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

BuffordTJustice said:


> With upgraded aftermarket fog lamps


I don't like her shoes :chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> I don't like her shoes :chuckle:


That's the great thing about clothes. You can always take them off :chuckle:.

Justin


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> That's the great thing about clothes. You can always take them off :chuckle:.
> 
> Justin


exactly - personally I don't like her dress either!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Mook said:


> Who's Voila? She sounds hot


You´ll have to promise not to tell and then I might give you the link to her page.  

/P


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/supergt09-rd9-018.jpg with the eye of faith you can see a spoiler from a racing R35 behind the billboard

http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/supergt09-rd8-012.jpg


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Frenchie said:


> Arghhh, a bit too late... Someone please send me the link to Anne and her friend Lillith! Pleeeease :bowdown1:


And me please!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> PM sent to the following Pervs....
> 
> Robbie 773
> Andy H
> ...


Add me to the perv list and PM me please!!!!!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Oh go on then! :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Motul SuperGT GTR in the background


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok not an R35, but still a GTR!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> Ok not an R35, but still a GTR!


Please god tell me thats not a regular sponge :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Please god tell me thats not a regular sponge :chuckle:
> 
> Robbie


:chuckle: Sod it, regular sponge or not, I'd still let her wash me!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

*lol*

lol let me guess - free for the link, £100 not to tell your wife...nice business model!

p.s. ermmm..any chance of the details please so i can have a fap?



ScottyB said:


> PM sent to the following Pervs....
> 
> Robbie 773
> Andy H
> ...


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

few more GTR pics


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yeah but not an R35 as per the title, so have pasted them into the relevent thread


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Mr *TURBOBUNGLE* needs to learn that this thread must have the *R35 GTR* in the pictures ... not just a *GTR*!


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I think Mr *TURBOBUNGLE* needs to learn that this thread must have the *R35 GTR* in the pictures ... not just a *GTR*!


With pictures of this quality, is anyone really bothered about what model GTR it is?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

srandall said:


> With pictures of this quality, is anyone really bothered about what model GTR it is?


I AGREEEEEEEEEEEEEE>>>>>>>> who cares??? a GTR is a GTR!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cause we have another thread for non R35's & the clues in the title & this section of the forum too  :chuckle:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Ok....fair enough as long as you agree to put your apostrophes in the right place too. Apostrophe Protection Society I think I ought to duck now.....cheque please!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well it was my spellzchexer that told me '''''''


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> I have a username and password if you guys want her full video.


Yes please


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice, but she needs a back hand for disrespecting the GTR :chairshot:chairshot


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys,
I've found a lady who's rather excited by the prospect of posing provocatively for the general admiration of you all. I can even supply a GTR so that we can get the pictures to qualify for posting on the thread, but I wondered if there might be any special requests for the photo shoot in order that she can secure the top slot?

One catch is that she wouldn't want to show her face if the poses are too 'explicit' but if we can agree on something more tasteful (I'm thinking towards the territory that Sexy Minx so expertly defined with her own portfolio), but perhaps a little raunchier (?), Then I will run it by her.

Of course you may say - "sod the face and go for it", and that could work too!

We may also have to wait for the nicer weather if she's going to shed a few layers for the pickies!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a heated workshop :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

SOD THE FACE! :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

when she moves there is a GTR there


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie ... are you now creating women for this thread via photoshop ...


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Robbie ... are you now creating women for this thread via photoshop ...


If he is can we put in an order???? :chuckle:


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I have a heated workshop :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Robbie


actually - the reason she's excited by the prospect is the thought that it gives her a legitimate reason to get her kit off while people are watching her, so it will have to be in a semi-public space where there is at least a chance she'll be seen.

Takes all sorts eh (and no - you can't have her number!)


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Kamae said:


> so it will have to be in a semi-public space where there is at least a chance she'll be seen


My office is a semi-public space, and she'll definately be seen!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> My office is a semi-public space, and she'll definately be seen!


yes but parking a R35 in there might mess up the carpet



> Robbie ... are you now creating women for this thread via photoshop ...


I wish i was that good at photoshop to do it


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

How bl**dy annoying is she ...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes, but not that bad on the eye


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Kamae said:


> actually - the reason she's excited by the prospect is the thought that it gives her a legitimate reason to get her kit off while people are watching her, so it will have to be in a semi-public space where there is at least a chance she'll be seen.
> 
> Takes all sorts eh (and no - you can't have her number!)


Think you should take her out dogging ! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: PMSL , LOL , with a stig helmet / dark visor on :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: come to think of it nude shots with the helmet on would be even better :banned:hehehehehe


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread is funny...

You lads have nothing else better to do....


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

what's better?


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

"Not that bad on the eye" no definately not,and mmmmmm.......Pigtails.:!!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lets get this thread back on track, what do you guys think of Layla??:thumbsup:










Shes not smiling cuz she has braces :bawling:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

she'd have no teeth to worry about if she put her stilletto heel on my GTR paintwork!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Im sure you would be to distracted by the fact shes not wearing panties


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

ok maybe she could keep her teeth if she took her pants of to say sorry for the stilletto! more pics please!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> This thread is funny...
> 
> You lads have nothing else better to do....


Like what?.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> Like what?.


admier your partners ....


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

we do that as well, there's just lots of admiring to go around!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Share the admiring and make the world a better place


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

R34nov80 said:


> Share the admiring and make the world a better place


indeed! now we just need more to admire!!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Picture 3 of layla is best - but maybe there are more on the FTV website????

And as for the other comment about admiring our partners - damn we've got our GTRs and girls on this thread - that's what makes it so complete! We can't go confusing the issue with a third variable - that would just be wrong!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

> Picture 3 of layla is best - but maybe there are more on the FTV website????


I will back you up on this, face aside she aint bad:chuckle::chuckle:

I been searching intensively for FTV - GTR Material for this thread, ive found a few pics from photo shoots/ sets that i did'nt consider worth posting, but on the other hand ive found heap loads that are to good! If you get me; Layla is one of this months (Feb2010) So i believe they will be using the GTR quiet frequently, i suspect its the photographers car or perhapes the producers, it does make its fair share of appearences on the site. Roll on the new sets Yeah :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> admier your partners ....


or spellcheck :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> or spellcheck :chuckle:


yeh i struggle to spelll words


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Most browsers have a spell check now! Just put your arrow over the word & right click usually :thumbsup:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well who here can spell " MASSIVE BOOBIES " ? " woot woot :thumbsup:

Meilani has not left me much of a selection , for obvious reasons I've had to pick around the edge again but never the less time to throw them up, sourced from a December shoot with the magnificant Meilani, enjoy


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


> Well who here can spell " MASSIVE BOOBIES " ? " woot woot :thumbsup:
> 
> Meilani has not left me much of a selection , for obvious reasons I've had to pick around the edge again but never the less time to throw them up, sourced from a December shoot with the magnificant Meilani, enjoy



Ouch..call the detailer....will my warrenty cover the swirl marks:bawling:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF!!?? someone ratted me out to imageshack lol jk, well they can suck a donkey nutt if they think thats gona ruin my effort, no chance, don't bet on it.

 Re-Up 





























I like the artworks on the walls of this garage and the chequer floor :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Boys! Boys! Boys! I'm gone for a few weeks and I come back to a Porn Site! WTF! j/k F*@$ers... I'm just upset that I was left out of the Annie link!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> Boys! Boys! Boys! I'm gone for a few weeks and I come back to a Porn Site! WTF! j/k F*@$ers... I'm just upset that I was left out of the Annie link!


Anna Video LInk sent, don't want to be called sexist by leaving you out....

Not work safe of course!

It is in your PM box


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Anna Video LInk sent, don't want to be called sexist by leaving you out....
> 
> Not work safe of course!
> 
> It is in your PM box


I never saw the Annie link, care to share? :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> Anna Video LInk sent, don't want to be called sexist by leaving you out....
> 
> Not work safe of course!
> 
> It is in your PM box


good to see you are keeping up on the key GTR threads mate :chuckle:


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> Boys! Boys! Boys! I'm gone for a few weeks and I come back to a Porn Site! WTF! j/k F*@$ers... I'm just upset that I was left out of the Annie link!



Shana - she's not in your league ! - but she did get her kit off for her photoshoot - so I think that could be the attraction!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sexy Minx said:


> Boys! Boys! Boys! I'm gone for a few weeks and I come back to a Porn Site! ...


What else could we do? Been no pictures from you for ages... opcorn:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


>


I never tier of those fabulous curves… especially around the wheel arches…


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

...the bodywork sure does flare out nicely in that region...


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

the above picture is killing me.....thanks tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

R34nov80 said:


> Im sure you would be to distracted by the fact shes not wearing panties



best thread ever


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

What's on her right knee?


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> What's on her right knee?


OH! I KNOW! That would be Grease Sweetie!  Tends to get on ur knees when ur spending time on them! lol!

BTW.. WOW! Thanks for the Link!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> What's on her right knee?


Carpet burn maybe :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Anna Video LInk sent, don't want to be called sexist by leaving you out....
> 
> Not work safe of course!
> 
> It is in your PM box


Behave bad boy...........you doing Lunch in the Granite city tommorrow?


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Anna Video LInk sent, don't want to be called sexist by leaving you out....
> 
> Not work safe of course!
> 
> It is in your PM box


Now if Little Miss SM approves I really should take a peek?! Could you do the honours please Scotty old boy?!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> admier your partners ....


Your kidding right?.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> OH! I KNOW! That would be Grease Sweetie!  Tends to get on ur knees when ur spending time on them! lol!
> 
> BTW.. WOW! Thanks for the Link!


We aim to please 

will send to everyone else asking when I get home surfing on iPhone 

Regards

scotty


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Missed the part about the link but send it to me anyway! Hate to be left out :chuckle:

Clint, she's young & still doesn't get it! Whilst many own a painting that they greatly appreciate, they still like to look at other paintings as well.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys you should be ashamed I just found this thread on PAGE 2 :bawling:

(goes to trawl the internet for hot chicks and GTRs)


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Missed the part about the link but send it to me anyway! Hate to be left out :chuckle:
> 
> Clint, she's young & still doesn't get it! Whilst many *own* a painting that they greatly appreciate, they still like to look at other paintings as well.


I don't own anybody but I like looking at otherbodies


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

10/10 for the boobs being real.
0/10 for the deliberate ear disfigurement. Never heard of "rain forest chic" before... uke:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You still wouldn't be saying no though would you if she chatted you up in a bar!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> You still wouldn't be saying no though would you if she chatted you up in a bar!


Yes, I would. Big tits seem to work on a lot of blokes like beer goggles. This is a case in point.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well personally I'm a leg & arse man & whilst her boat race wouldn't be my first choice, she does tick the other two!

Shana is still my girl though


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Legs and arse :thumbsup: tits are optional extras!.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I prefer 'optional' but its all good :chuckle:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I prefer 'optional' but its all good :chuckle:


Yes, difficult to type accurately with all this flesh on show 

Not an R35 but close!.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Use two hands man ... this is public forum :chuckle:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Use two hands man ... this is public forum :chuckle:


I'm using both hands!. 


And typing with my nose :smokin:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

The ultimate hot chick with a R35 :bawling:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Have been mad busy, have totally forgotten who i have sent the Anna link and who i haven't.

So.................

If you are still waiting for it please add your name below and i will send it on Friday (Giving a few days for people to add their names)

That way everyone who asked for it will be given it.

I also emptied my PM Box which had my sent items of who had been sent it sorry!

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Still interested in it, thx.


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Interested in the Anna Link but more interested in a Meilani Link :thumbsup:! did i miss this?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

*Link*

Yea please:thumbsup:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

http://[url=http://jpmcgphotography.smugmug.com/Cars/Charlotte-Photoshoot-9-23/9738414_VRp55#659324145_A84Ci-A-LB][/URL]

Since its been such a long time since I've posted any pics on here.. I thought you guys might need something. Sorry it's not that recent. It's been TOO COLD to do pics!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Meh, I'm sure cold-weather pics would have their own attractions...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll keep ya warm hunny 

<co./ tackylines - the worst chat up lines whilst your sober>


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

SM - we love your pictures, but you gotta get some new ones girl - we're desperate here!!!


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Sexy Minx said:


> http://[url=http://jpmcgphotography.smugmug.com/Cars/Charlotte-Photoshoot-9-23/9738414_VRp55#659324145_A84Ci-A-LB][/URL]
> 
> Since its been such a long time since I've posted any pics on here.. I thought you guys might need something. Sorry it's not that recent. It's been TOO COLD to do pics!



If SM comes to visit this summer I'm coming with her!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

**

Yes u are my Love we'll show them how us USA girls play!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I'll keep ya warm hunny
> 
> <co./ tackylines - the worst chat up lines whilst your sober>


You need help


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Yes u are my Love we'll show them how us USA girls play!


We already know:

YES YES YES, OH BABY YES, OH YES OH YES OH BABY OH YES OHHHHHH YEEESSS BABY BABY OOHH KEEP GOING KEEP GOING YES YES YES OHHHH MY GOD OH MY F*****G GOD YEEEESSSSSSS 

DAMN, I'VE DROPPED MY BURGER!.


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

My second post and I already had to edit... it's to early here.

Clint - you haven't met any girls from here have you?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> My second post and I already had to edit... it's to early here.
> 
> Clint - you haven't met any girls from here have you?


What do they say?. Do not assume it only makes an ass out of u & me 

I have met them and then made them laugh, scream and beg :smokin:. 

Same old story "Oh my God, are you English?. The rest is history (as they say) 

OK, maybe she managed to keep a grip on her burger!. The rest is real though :thumbsup:


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it takes more then a man's geographical location to impress me. But in this case, I think you might be the one having a tough time gripping your burger meeting two Southern Belles


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like you could be on for gripping two 'burgers' Clint!

By the way Clint, have you got piles? (clint thrust is hating every car he sits in!)


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> sounds like you could be on for gripping two 'burgers' Clint!
> 
> By the way Clint, have you got piles? (clint thrust is hating every car he sits in!)


Two burgers is right up my alley 

After you have had a GT-R every other car is shite, hence the comment :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Well it takes more then a man's geographical location to impress me. But in this case, I think you might be the one having a tough time gripping your burger meeting two Southern Belles


They are the easiest yet :smokin:

I don't carry the "burger" LOL.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Have been mad busy, have totally forgotten who i have sent the Anna link and who i haven't.
> 
> So.................
> 
> ...


I'm baffled, what is this link about?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr Forinor said:


> I'm baffled, what is this link about?


Sadly Dr Forinor the link is no longer where it used to be, it was some nice footage of a lovely big tall blonde and a GTR...........

Apologies to all those who neevr managed to watch it. :lamer:

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Sadly Dr Forinor the link is no longer where it used to be, it was some nice footage of a lovely big tall blonde and a GTR...........
> 
> Apologies to all those who neevr managed to watch it. :lamer:
> 
> ...


:bawling:


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> Sadly Dr Forinor the link is no longer where it used to be, it was some nice footage of a lovely big tall blonde and a GTR...........
> 
> Apologies to all those who neevr managed to watch it. :lamer:
> 
> ...



Lovely and big should never go together when describing a female.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Lovely and big should never go together when describing a female.


i dont think you thought that comment through!

and @ clint, get yourself in a GTR then!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

If someone told me I was big and lovely, I would think they were saying I was fat in a nice way. So I don't want anyone telling someone I was big and lovely. Now maybe if that was narrowed down to a specific body part... say breasts? Now that would be OK


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> If someone told me I was big and lovely, I would think they were saying I was fat in a nice way. So I don't want anyone telling someone I was big and lovely. Now maybe if that was narrowed down to a specific body part... say breasts? Now that would be OK


this is exactly the reason i said that you hadnt thought your comment through!:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bigkev said:


> i dont think you thought that comment through!
> 
> and @ clint, get yourself in a GTR then!!:thumbsup:


[email protected] yourself - great idea, never thought of that. Let me write it down in case I forget


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Lovely and big should never go together when describing a female.


What about burgers?.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

where is all the pictures?


need more pics


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> where is all the pictures?
> 
> need more pics


Well we're all waiting for you 'ball boy' after recent promises of Wii tennis lesbians :chuckle:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> where is all the pictures?
> 
> 
> need more pics


Agreed! Maybe VedicPurple can post some? We can then see if 'lovely' and 'big' can be used together! :thumbsup:

Also, where's Kamae and his model friend gone to take their pics, must be a long way away!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> Agreed! Maybe VedicPurple can post some? We can then see if 'lovely' and 'big' can be used together! :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, where's Kamae and his model friend gone to take their pics, must be a long way away!


Well - we started a Private conversation about my friend posing with SM !!! when Shana gets her toosh over here. Now it sounds like we may have to find room on the bonnet for 3 gorgeous girls !!! Yippee - but I suspect these threats of a US invasion are dissolving into the stuff of myths and legends.

I'm therefore trying to get my friend (you can call her 'Cherry' and make up as many puns as you like!) to re-focus, stop fantasising about Miss Minx and turn up to a photo shoot on her own.

She's looking at March for a diary slot though - she wants to do it open air so she can shock the occassional passer by! - But to avoid a stampede the venue is going to be secret - sorry! :smokin:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Kamae said:


> the venue is going to be secret - sorry! :smokin:


:squintdan:chairshot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Well we're all waiting for you 'ball boy' after recent promises of Wii tennis lesbians


the wife commonly called the BOSS took a dim view posting drunk friends on public forum


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

isnt this a bit wierd now?
its basically the GTROC soft porn thread


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

ha ha - as opposed the the hard core - naked R35s with high-performance upgrades and body enhancements! ???


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Kamae said:


> Well - we started a Private conversation about my friend posing with SM !!! when Shana gets her toosh over here. Now it sounds like we may have to find room on the bonnet for 3 gorgeous girls !!! Yippee - but I suspect these threats of a US invasion are dissolving into the stuff of myths and legends.


Actually we are as serious as someone can be. We've been discussing June or July for the trip... where to stay... etc. So the plan is in motion 

Turbobungle - me post pics? Sorry, the only car/me photos I have are from years ago before I got out of the scene. I got heavy into bikes and bought one, sold the cars I had and pretty much stayed away from the car scene. However, I did agree to do a session April 25th.. so it looks like I'm getting back in. Until then all I have are casual snapshots, and doubt anyone wants to see those.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Actually we are as serious as someone can be. We've been discussing June or July for the trip... where to stay... etc. So the plan is in motion
> 
> Turbobungle - me post pics? Sorry, the only car/me photos I have are from years ago before I got out of the scene. I got heavy into bikes and bought one, sold the cars I had and pretty much stayed away from the car scene. However, I did agree to do a session April 25th.. so it looks like I'm getting back in. Until then all I have are casual snapshots, and doubt anyone wants to see those.


of course we do! and roll on April 25th! :thumbsup: 

ps. old pics are fine, we wouldn't know the difference until the new ones turned up!


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

turbobungle said:


> of course we do! and roll on April 25th! :thumbsup:
> 
> ps. old pics are fine, we wouldn't know the difference until the new ones turned up!


Well this was taken the other day when I came home from class. So don't except anything special, this is just so you can put a face with the name.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Well this was taken the other day when I came home from class. So don't except anything special, this is just so you can put a face with the name.


and what a nice face it is!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> and what a nice face it is!


Agreed.
VedicPurple, you're super pretty.

Justin


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys : )


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> and what a nice face it is!


Damn - you're right - there is a face on there too!!!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Kamae said:


> Damn - you're right - there is a face on there too!!!


Its funny; she and I are like sisters! But with a fun side that we keep to ourselves!  sorry boys! So it looks like u guys will be seeing us this summer!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

This is now a dating thread. Put your tonngues back in you slobbering fools. MORE PICTURES less dreary puppy dog panting!.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Shana - I guess there must be some pics of you two together already then!!??

Lets have em girl!

And don't forget to include Manchester in you tour of the UK !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This girl drives a GTR from time to time, maybe we should ask her :chuckle:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thread of Legend


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Who is the skinny runt with her?


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

do you really think he lets her drive the car!!!???


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes!



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132080-matt-black-r35-m4-going-m25.html#post1248090


.


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't he let her drive it?!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

VedicPurple said:


> Why wouldn't he let her drive it?!


Cue the avalanche


----------



## VedicPurple (Feb 10, 2010)

clint thrust said:


> Cue the avalanche



?? 

I've always drove my b/f's cars, no matter what kind it was. There must be some inside joke with them I don't know about.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

British men are sexist...

wife drives the R35 a little slowly...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

My ex of a few years ago used to drive my R33 even when it was only 600BHP. I think my wife is not too keen on driving the car though


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Can someone go through this thread and delete all the non-picture posts?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

countvonc said:


> Who is the skinny runt with her?


Don't get me started ... but yes, lets get back on topic of more fine ladies with the R35 please.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> British men are sexist...
> 
> wife drives the R35 a little slowly...


Not all British men are sexist.

I am, completely . My missus is hopeless. If she is in a manual she's either doing 50 in 2nd or 30 in 6th. No idea at all about where the revs should be for a given situation. Put her in an automatic and she's fine.
She started as soon as she passed her test in 2006, "I can't drive in the rain, dark, snow, motorways etc. etc. I refused to drive her anywhere so she had to do it. Guess what, she can drive anywhere now.
Let's face it fellas, when someone does something in front of you that's makes you want to scream, 9 times out of 10 it's a ?????.

Like a puppy just needs some "gentle" training :thumbsup:

Can we get back to the pics now?.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ru' said:


> Can someone go through this thread and delete all the non-picture posts?


Yeah that'll knock Speedy's post count down a bit


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Yeah that'll knock Speedy's post count down a bit


Says the man with nearly 20,000 posts to his name


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it would be quicker to just delete all posts from speedy, not just on this thread, it can be done!


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Less Talk More Pics.:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Have been mad busy, have totally forgotten who i have sent the Anna link and who i haven't.
> 
> So.................
> 
> ...


Just seen this message ... count me in Scotty old boy!

Thanks!


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Pie-Man said:


> Just seen this message ... count me in Scotty old boy!
> 
> Thanks!


Go on then if you must!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Sunday April 11th 2010*

please keep the Sunday free  details to follow :squintdan​


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Gotta love the experiences with the R35 

I just went to fill up with gas and some random guy came up to me and gave me a :thumbsup: and said "great car mate!".

Then about 10 seconds later some hot chick walks up and said "excuse me". I thought (hoped) maybe she is hankering for a ride.

So she says "I have never put petrol in here before - how do I work the pumps?" 

So I set her straight and drove off.

Occured to me when I was on the road "wonder if she was chatting me up?". I mean how many people with a car don't really know how to put gas in it?

Oh well - guess I need to get tuned in in more ways than one :chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

well this thread died of death


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I still want to know what is happening on April 10th


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

date has changed, sorry. But basically we have booked some professional models and a venue


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Decent ones, Fuggles? Or the sort of doris that you generally see at car shows that look like they've been sat on a bag of spanners all day and wouldn't get a look in at a Naafi disco?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

And what is the date now?


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

and which part of the country is the venue gonna be - now let me guess????


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Godders said:


> This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?


I think you should cancel it and give me her phone number.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Godders said:


> This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?


What are you even doing infront of the computer? She said she will model for you.... I would be out there right now snapping some pics with her!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Godders said:


> This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?


Not had my nose or lips done, nose broken in three places, lips like a very used welley top, and accepted, I do have a 'bit' of stubble, but I've got bigger boobs than her. Wanna shoot me instead:thumbsup:


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> Not had my nose or lips done, nose broken in three places, lips like a very used welley top, and accepted, I do have a 'bit' of stubble, but I've got bigger boobs than her. Wanna shoot me instead:thumbsup:


 LOL


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> What are you even doing infront of the computer? She said she will model for you.... I would be out there right now snapping some pics with her!...:thumbsup:


you are right of course; I was waiting for the weather to improve - idiot! :chairshot


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Ha - how much is she charging you !!?? LOL


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Godders said:


> This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?


Just check she hasn't got an Adams apple mate. Sometimes, things that look too good to be true often are!!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

apc said:


> Gotta love the experiences with the R35
> 
> I just went to fill up with gas and some random guy came up to me and gave me a :thumbsup: and said "great car mate!".


Surely you havn't had the car converted to run on LPG?? Maybe you were sorting the air conditioning out? Otherwise, I can't imagine why you were filling the car with gas???? Mine drinks petrol!!!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just check she hasn't got an Adams apple mate. Sometimes, things that look too good to be true often are!!!


I'm told there's an operation to sort the adams apple out now, so I wouldn't rely on that only


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MiGTR said:


> I'm told there's an operation to sort the adams apple out now, so I wouldn't rely on that only


OK, she's 6'2", size 12 feet, hands like a bunch of bananas, beats you at arm wrestling every time, is very knowledgeable about all things mechanical and every time she kisses you, your top lip feels slightly itchy. Even without the Adams apple, you should still be a bit cautious.............


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> OK, she's 6'2", size 12 feet, hands like a bunch of bananas, beats you at arm wrestling every time, is very knowledgeable about all things mechanical and every time she kisses you, your top lip feels slightly itchy. Even without the Adams apple, you should still be a bit cautious.............



You've just described the average woman down my local high street


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Updates :thumbsup:

FTV Girls - Sabrina 21.04.2010


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't miss Knight Racer

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4219270594_77a0766cd1.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4219268402_8413055cca.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/4219256670_6950e1ef68.jpg


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

FTV GIRL has ......... socklines PMSL. So she's leading you to believe she walks around all day in stockings or dresses up to her arse and all along she was wearing pop socks til she arrived AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

only a woman would notice that

men are looking at different bits


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

lady in red said:


> FTV GIRL has ......... socklines PMSL. So she's leading you to believe she walks around all day in stockings or dresses up to her arse and all along she was wearing pop socks til she arrived AHAHAHAHA


But none of us care!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lady in red said:


> FTV GIRL has ......... socklines PMSL. So she's leading you to believe she walks around all day in stockings or dresses up to her arse and all along she was wearing pop socks til she arrived AHAHAHAHA


I'd like to think they are actually rope marks form where her hot lesbian lover ties her up for sexy fun 

mook


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

What are socklines ?

I am easily confused I am just a man & saw this
fabulous sexy looking creature


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I'd like to think they are actually rope marks form where her hot lesbian lover ties her up for sexy fun
> 
> mook


Mooks, i think from your over excitment at the thought of hot lesbian love you forget how to spell "from" correctly. PSML!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I promise you this is an R35 bonnet:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Its not often you wish you were a bonnet, but....:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i wish i was a black top with white stripes at times


----------



## mark_30_30 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> i wish i was a black top with white stripes at times


Yeh, funny enough; me too. dunno why really!


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> i wish i was a black top with white stripes at times


But if I put you in the wash you would be half the size, and your white bits would be pink, and they certainly wouldn't look like stripes (just a knack I have:chuckle.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Has she been modified?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Godders said:


> you are right of course; I was waiting for the weather to improve - idiot! :chairshot


I'm the idiot? You did realise I was joking, right?

Obviously not :lamer: Leave the name calling out, it's pathetic and gets you nowhere.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I'm the idiot? You did realise I was joking, right?
> 
> Obviously not :lamer: Leave the name calling out, it's pathetic and gets you nowhere.


NO! I was calling myself a idiot for waiting for the weather - reading it again


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

http://www.driversweb.cz/passion/serve_image/articles/0b54c99502c54673c683dp___mg_9797.jpg[/IMG

:D:p:clap:


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> :clap:


yummy


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice rear ... very nice ... take that as you will :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> :clap:


Blimey, i think she has a problem with moths in her draws:chairshot


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


> Not my car, but yeah looks like hes nailed it on a parking curb or negociated a speed hump to hard.
> 
> Ive emailed the whole set to those who requested, so if anyone else wants this set as well its no problem for me to copy and paste your e-mail , btw its an adult modeling shot obviously in case anyone was unsure;
> 
> Here one more pic of Anne with a better angle of the GTR, half decent but with some cheek ;D the rest i fear would land me in a spot of bother with the admins mad::chairshot:chuckle


Gulp!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

marcusjames said:


> Gulp!


She's made a BIG puddle...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Bit of splashback on that R35 as well :chuckle:


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

I see she likes it from the back.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


Surely there's a joke in there about slamming the boot properly?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuggles said:


>


I bet she dont run much :thumbsup:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

marcusjames said:


> Gulp!


can we have a link to these pics please!!!!


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> can we have a link to these pics please!!!!


 Sounds a fine idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

My Wedding: The new Mrs Turbobungle and the GTR!!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

>


Sweet Jacob! I think I've just pulled a muscle.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

hummmm


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

countvonc said:


> hummmm


Very nice indeed!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

countvonc said:


> hummmm


Cheeky... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

marcusjames said:


> Gulp!


if only that puddle was bigger it would act like a mirror


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


> Not my car, but yeah looks like hes nailed it on a parking curb or negociated a speed hump to hard.
> 
> Ive emailed the whole set to those who requested, so if anyone else wants this set as well its no problem for me to copy and paste your e-mail , btw its an adult modeling shot obviously in case anyone was unsure;
> 
> Here one more pic of Anne with a better angle of the GTR, half decent but with some cheek ;D the rest i fear would land me in a spot of bother with the admins mad::chairshot:chuckle



re post sorry but yeah you can see what i mean 


WE NEED MORE WATER HERE !!!!lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

bit of a bladder problem there dear?



bigchris350 said:


> re post sorry but yeah you can see what i mean
> 
> 
> WE NEED MORE WATER HERE !!!!lol
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Watersports and GTR's.....................who said R35 owners were boring! :flame:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sandra? Is that you? What are you doing ya tart?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

countvonc said:


> hummmm


Ermm...how is she holding that racket????


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Karls said:


> Ermm...how is she holding that racket????


Was there a racket? I didn't see one...


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Did a shoot with the very gorgeous Jo so watch this space! She insisted in editing them (damn!) but some great shots. I’m trying to ensure this thread never ever dies! Soon, chaps, soon I promise....


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

*Photo shoot with Jo*

Had a lot of fun doing the photo shoot with Jo, a model friend of mine. Hope you like the results. More to follow:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos...... Especially the last one.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope that was a microfibre dress she was wearing to avoid swirl marks; should have played it safe and removed that possibility!!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> Sweet Jacob! I think I've just pulled a muscle.


There's no muscle in it mate, else I'd have a big one.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> There's no muscle in it mate, else I'd have a big one.


Try dumbbells, I hear they work better.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> Great photos...... Especially the last one.


Thanks... but I wouldn't let her drive! That's why she's looking sullen ;-)


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Godders, Love the pics. What is the last one of as the link looks broken?


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think Picasa like me linking from 3rd party sites.

Here is it again;










Some more to follow, just waiting to have time to edit them.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

editing is cheatin!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

can you edit out the dress??? :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

anyone seen this ? :thumbsup:

YouTube - ‪GT-R WHAT?‬‎


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone seen this ? :thumbsup:
> 
> YouTube - ‪GT-R WHAT?‬‎


Yeah, and it gets quite interesting when they get out of the car


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone seen this ? :thumbsup:
> 
> YouTube - ‪GT-R WHAT?‬‎



lol - so thats how lauch control works!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MiGTR said:


> Yeah, and it gets quite interesting when they get out of the car



I havn't seen that extended version can you send me the link please. pm if necessary as this is family friendly forum LOLOL


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

*Something for the weekend, sir?*

a few more for you boys!





































Editing, Cheating?? Oh, no, photoshot is a must. In real life she's a lorry driver called Derek... actually, no she's far from it.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I havn't seen that extended version can you send me the link please. pm if necessary as this is family friendly forum LOLOL


You have mail.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

MiGTR said:


> You have mail.


Purely rsearch purposes you understand. Link please


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

sin said:


> Purely rsearch purposes you understand. Link please


Yeah sure Link to the torrent on its way.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

And me for the link please...!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I need the link to check the chat up lines...:thumbsup:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

... and I thought you wanted class but when it cuts to the chase it's porn you really want...


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Godders said:


> ... and I thought you wanted class but when it cuts to the chase it's porn you really want...


Yes...but classy porn


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone seen this ? :thumbsup:
> 
> YouTube - ‪GT-R WHAT?‬‎


Hey quality, but that girl must know the GT-R better than she makes out as there is no-one that I know who can open the door's so quickly without fumbling with the handle mechanism...my kinda girl...no-doubt...:clap:


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

I LUV THIS THREAD lol


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

anilj said:


> Hey quality, but that girl must know the GT-R better than she makes out as there is no-one that I know who can open the door's so quickly without fumbling with the handle mechanism...my kinda girl...no-doubt...:clap:


She knows it better than the driver. What is he doing with the gears... they're on the paddles you fool....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Godders said:


> This model has said she will model for me... what do you think?



Talk about blown in...:nervous::runaway:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone seen this ? :thumbsup:
> 
> YouTube - ‪GT-R WHAT?‬‎



Now that is so wrong ...

The steering wheel is in the wrong place :chuckle:

Plus isn't that Shane Ritchie ???


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone send me the link:clap:


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

I thought it was about time that I contributed to this great thread. I've just sold my GT-R after 12 months ownership and only sold it as personal finances have changed somewhat. I'm fortunate enough to have a good mate who's a professional photographer (please have a look at his website - there's some very nice photos of some other models in "arty" shots!) who arranged for a couple of model friends (thanks Leah & Harriet) to pose for some photos. Here's a few:





































Enjoy!

Elvis


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

MiGTR said:


> Yeah sure Link to the torrent on its way.


as it happens, by strange coincindence, i'm also doing some research, can you send me the link too please!! :thumbsup:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> as it happens, by strange coincindence, i'm also doing some research, can you send me the link too please!! :thumbsup:


I'd hate to miss out !


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

....nor me!

Linky please

D


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Godders my friend you have just smashed it...

Dam she's HOT 











Oh and one last thing...

Clean your exhaust man. LOL

Robbie


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! I love these threads


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

She is hot..and pricey lol...


"I can also join you in your hotel for lunch/dinner/drinks and romance or possibly your home"

very nice but very naked, sorry its a bit much for the forum...


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

okeyyyyyyyy then 

is that really the same girl as the Picture. (if your wondering what am talking bout there is a website that been removed from a previos post) 

she did look very very similar?


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Titanium GTR said:


> okeyyyyyyyy then
> 
> is that really the same girl as the Picture. (if your wondering what am talking bout there is a website that been removed from a previos post)
> 
> she did look very very similar?


Your no kidding! 

Doesn't make her a bad person:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no but she did look good.....

her site would not allow clean picture link...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> no but she did look good.....
> 
> her site would not allow clean picture link...


dude, ive told you, move all porn to the mod section so we can all check it out!!!



mook


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but we have a girl moderator


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry about the post...I didn't mean it in a bad way at all...it was just such a coincidence ( honest! ) that I came across the website and noticed it was the same girl...
I actually think she is stunning and seems very intelligent so good on her whatever she chooses to do as a profession.
Apologies to anyone who was offended by my posting the link previously.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Challenge said:


> Sorry about the post...I didn't mean it in a bad way at all...it was just such a coincidence ( honest! ) that I came across the website and noticed it was the same girl...
> I actually think she is stunning and seems very intelligent so good on her whatever she chooses to do as a profession.
> Apologies to anyone who was offended by my posting the link previously.


She looked better on her site and very appealing - me likey 

Who needs tyres on your car when you can go round the world with her for about the same price


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well if I found a suitcase of money I think I know where to call :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> She looked better on her site and very appealing - me likey
> 
> Who needs tyres on your car when you can *go round the world *with her for about the same price


Where did she say she did that?! 
Sorry, cheap joke. 

She genuinely does seem to be a nice, beautiful and intelligent woman, a very precious combination...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Where did she say she did that?!
> Sorry, cheap joke.
> 
> She genuinely does seem to be a nice, beautiful and intelligent woman, a very precious combination...


Caught: You were just looking at the pictures and didn't read carefully


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Where did she say she did that?!
> Sorry, cheap joke.
> 
> She genuinely does seem to be a nice, beautiful and intelligent woman, a very precious combination...


Just expensive ... & probably has a stoopid laugh or accent :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just expensive ... & probably has a stoopid laugh or accent :chuckle:


Yeh like that would put you off :chairshot


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You know me so well :chuckle:


----------



## exigepete (Aug 15, 2010)

Any new pics anyone?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just expensive ... & probably has a stoopid laugh or accent :chuckle:


Family Guy - Hot girl with a bad laugh

LOL


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Family Guy - Hot girl with a bad laugh
> 
> LOL


Just dont make her laugh if she does :chairshot

Quite hot indeed


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Family Guy - Hot girl with a bad laugh
> 
> LOL


Very funny. I like it.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

look at those heels.....


from GTRblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

All GTR related except the last one which is coffee, hey I started this bloody thread.....

from GTRblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

bitter or expresso? tough choice


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> bitter or expresso? tough choice


Bitter


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes bitter, espresso has a bruise


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"strong and black" isn't there 
:runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

just for you John

A Strong Black Girl - Video @ Clipstr


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not for me!!!!!! Just trying to ensure we have a wide choice to cater for all tastes 
Thank goodness I didn't mention "an extra shot!" :runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if I posted that video I would have to ban myself!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latte has a fluffy head...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Robbie J said:


>


Yep, they're all gorgeous looking, it's just a shame they're lady boys!!!














Only messing with ya:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

autech..... no way she is all...woman


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well being a coffee connoisseur I would have to have a week trying each one at various times of day ...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but who would you start with?

latte?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A tall skinny latte?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

with a extra shot of espresso 

does that count as two?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I'd start by taking this lovely lady for coffee ...











Then add some bitter roast :chuckle:


----------



## old_s13 (Apr 6, 2009)

probably one of the best threads of all time. ever




EVER


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL!! I do love this thread!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you have looked at the first one I hope

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html

takes 30mins

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTblog


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

O god no ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You bad man, I'm trying to work


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

She obviously looks good to somebody; at least while at the Octoberfest!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Robbie J said:


>



That's my girl!!!! :smokin: (Left)













I know, I know, how many times are you going to wheel that 'kin photo out Scott??? LOL :chuckle::chuckle:














I laughed my ass off as I went up to this girl to try and shake her hand!! :chuckle:











I have no idea who this gate crasher was trying to muscle in on our chicks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank the lord for her, that cars colour is awful!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Thank the lord for her, that cars colour is awful!


Just thought exactly the same, there's a Micra near where I work with the same shit awful candy-flip paint job. That said, the young lady seems to redeem it a bit, as you've pointed out:chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I was thinking the day they did that shoot could have done with being about 15 degrees cooler


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Great thread. 
You can tell my age though when all I can think about is the running costs for some poor fool ;-)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Great thread.
> You can tell my age though when all I can think about is the running costs for some poor fool ;-)


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Thank the lord for her, that cars colour is awful!


what car?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


She is HOT :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*MAGIC* said:


> She is HOT :bowdown1:


I agree

Personally i like the colour. seen it in the flesh.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nope ..... I deffo cant see a car in those pictures !


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice...just seen my new Ex...:nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Budez GTR being photographed by Model Candace Pittman


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Robbie J said:


>


Sorry to steer this thread away from the pursuit of ogling scantily-clad skanks... but that is an epic photo and her beak is ruining it! Have you got a link to any more pictures from this album? :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

That reminds me I must take on some staff.

Robbie


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmm...I think you'd be more popular than you are already!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Mmm, nice tree, is that an oak?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a 'chelle' of one in front that's much better :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

No GTR in the pic, but for info its the Phoenix Power Gal who used to pose in front of the Phoenix Power R35 GTR Demo car at many events.


----------



## FELIXEVO (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a pictures of my gtr with hot girl
You can put them? 
throw in spain
my English is google translato


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Watersports and GTR's.....................who said R35 owners were boring! :flame:


That's got to be the winner!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

sorry, double post.. moderator delete please.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Godders said:


> FsakY/s912/File0169es.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Nice Christian Louboutins.


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

it gets my vote anyway


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*the cafe*

me at cruise to the cafe


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuggles said:


>



WINNER :bowdown1:


Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

T80 GTR said:


> me at cruise to the cafe


Watch out for big humps around the cafe :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes and she lives in California, so might be a bit of a commute from where you are


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

oh yes


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> yes and she lives in California, so might be a bit of a commute from where you are



She looks like she's worth it :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

First time attaching a pic. Hope it works.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

mmm. Not !


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)




----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

marcusjames said:


> That's got to be the winner!


Happy to share

I'm still forwarding this photo set BTW, if anyone still wants or did not receive the first time around drop me a PM request and your email.

It's worth it for the HD pics of the GTR let alone the top class FTV set.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

DWC said:


>


her name is "zoe foster craddock" and she a great model!!!! and a nice girl to :bowdown1:


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

more research:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> more research:


I tried that excuse " only more research" with my wife when she caught me looking at all of these nice cars. Unfortunately she did not buy it and asked what are you researching? I was lost for words; so I need help from all of you researchers with the perfect " research excuse" I can use the next time she sees me looking at these nice cars.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> I tried that excuse " only more research" with my wife when she caught me looking at all of these nice cars. Unfortunately she did not buy it and asked what are you researching? I was lost for words; so I need help from all of you researchers with the perfect " research excuse" I can use the next time she sees me looking at these nice cars.


Id go for the color coded skirts:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


>


I wonder what the lb/ft of torque figures of this GTR is


:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I wonder what the lb/ft of torque figures of this GTR is
> 
> 
> :chuckle:


Lots of torque:chuckle:


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


> Updates :thumbsup:
> 
> FTV Girls - Sabrina 21.04.2010


Looks Filthy.....the car does too :bowdown1:


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Tetsuya said:


> Looks Filthy.....the car does too :bowdown1:


She should consider going to ALDO and get herself a new pair of high heels before posing like that, her shoes look sha**ed :chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

budget_crx said:


>


:bowdown1:


----------



## nova5 (Jan 16, 2011)

*she had shoes on?*



Nigel-Power said:


> She should consider going to ALDO and get herself a new pair of high heels before posing like that, her shoes look sha**ed :chuckle:


didn't see anything that low down!


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

so this whole thread is about pics of girls ON r35's lol ..... haha bless you guys  how bout girls who o wn r35's ... ?? lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

cows_R_us said:


> so this whole thread is about pics of girls ON r35's lol ..... haha bless you guys  how bout girls who o wn r35's ... ?? lol


These pics are all chosen for their artistic and aesthetic qualities, the fact that they feature pretty girls/women is purely coincidental! You just have to appreciate them for what they are.:chuckle:


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> These pics are all chosen for their artistic and aesthetic qualities, the fact that they feature pretty girls/women is purely coincidental! You just have to appreciate them for what they are.:chuckle:



good call ..  i like it lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

cows_R_us said:


> so this whole thread is about pics of girls ON r35's lol ..... haha bless you guys  how bout girls who o wn r35's ... ?? lol


I would love to reply with something like "yep, that's fine as well, just get yer fit kit on and go for it" but, being chairman of the GTROC I couldn't possibly say such a thing  

Okay in reality, it's excellent that we have female members on here and personally I think we could do with more. We have GTR lady owners on this forum and in the GTR Owners Club in positions of authority as well, so by no means is it just a thread like this.

See you at some of the meets


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tetsuya said:


> Looks Filthy.....the car does too :bowdown1:


I did have this full set also, but she is filthy, she cheated the GTR and posed with an SLR for most of the set, I was distgusted lolz. 



*links a bit to far*

link deleted

my apologises, sorry.


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> I would love to reply with something like "yep, that's fine as well, just get yer fit kit on and go for it" but, being chairman of the GTROC I couldn't possibly say such a thing
> 
> Okay in reality, it's excellent that we have female members on here and personally I think we could do with more. We have GTR lady owners on this forum and in the GTR Owners Club in positions of authority as well, so by no means is it just a thread like this.
> 
> See you at some of the meets


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

budget_crx said:


>


Looks nicely set up for a tunnel run :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)




----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Si 186 said:


> Looks nicely set up for a tunnel run :chuckle:


I'd run around her tunnel!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Seriously - where do we find these girls... ;-(


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Seriously - where do we find these girls... ;-(




Definately *not* on internet dating sites.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fuggles said:


>





Is this one definately female.................show wasn't in Thailand was it?











:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Seriously - where do we find these girls... ;-(


Apparently some of them work as chamber maids at hotels in the UK. Be careful you don't misplace your watch though


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Almost as shocking as this one, sorry if its a repost.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

robsm said:


> ..... sorry if its a repost.


no need to apologise :chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

She's an absolute tank/horse!

Thought you'd be deleting the post haha!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we cater for all tastes. Actually, we cater for most, some people's tastes are just a little too far at the fringes from what I've seen posted!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry but between :











& this :











I'd take the tank 

At least I don't need to check if it is a woman!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And she's wearing a GTROC Summer Jacket !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

And doesn't she look delighted with it! :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't think Scott has washed it since


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuggles said:


>


I love Japan :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I don't think Scott has washed it since


You ain't wrong there Johno!! :smokin::smokin:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another Stunner for the collection;










The Brunette looks lovely also


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Good grief - they cut so much of the car out of the picture!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with being biased! :thumbsup: and probably worth getting into trouble for


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> Another Stunner for the collection;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of 2 i'd give her 1:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be more concerned with the leaning on the bonnet especially with that ring on her finger !!!!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> am going to be in biggggg trouble when she finds out, but i think my gf looked gooded gorogeous the other day and wanted to share. Plus its got GTR in the Picture :thumbsup:


James wheres the hot chick?

JUST KIDDING


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Good grief - they cut so much of the car out of the picture!!


Lol so true, it gets worse!!











Message box cleared, PM me your email addy for the set of 18 pics of Tiffany with the GTR :flame: 

Much better views of the GTR


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ahem


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> Lol so true, it gets worse!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And she looks so sweet and innocent here!!! :thumbsup:

Are you an FTV photographer then?! had some preview clips somewere from years ago (student days) all i can say was "Hot!!" :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

> Are you an FTV photographer then?! had some preview clips somewere from years ago (student days) all i can say was "Hot!!" :flame::flame::flame:


Oh I wish I was, then I could drive that sweet GTR, plus the other perks :thumbsup:

However I am the humble R35 and Hot chicks thread crusader.

On my travels and from my systematic investigations into sourcing the finest examples to fuel this momentous thread, I have noted that occasionally the GTR owned by the FTV photographer/ Producer is used in some of the photo shoots.



> Good grief - they cut so much of the car out of the picture!!


After further thoughts;

Its a privacy thing, so not to show the liecense plate.

Which would have been displayed as the photo was shot in a public carpark.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

The Knight-Racer website have a few tidy women on GTR's

Robbie


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that dude who had "access" to FTV still here? the log in detail's don't work no more do they?


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

I was never a member!! don't see the point in paying for it!!... theres enough free stuff now on the interweb if your lonely!!  youporn, redtube, etc. the missis actually found a great polish site awhile ago!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay so there's not much of a GT-R in the picture, but I like it!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Okay so there's not much of a GT-R in the picture, but I like it!


Lol

Notta "hope" in he'll !!!  :nervous:


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG reaaly someone stopped this post in MAY.. come on its summer should be some awesome more pics. .Also I need that Anne link for MASSIVE research lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Can I have a link to the Anna GTR vid?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Iv got the link. Would i be allowed to post that sort of link on here though. It not for the faint hearted. :lamer:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

DWC said:


> Iv got the link. Would i be allowed to post that sort of link on here though. It not for the faint hearted. :lamer:


PM him the link ... & you might as well send it to me too for research :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'd better have the link PM'd to me as well as I don't think it's fair for just 2 others to shoulder all that responsibility:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You got a password too?


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

Try googling 'ftv anne car wash' worked for me:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

First result


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Courtz said:


> Try googling 'ftv anne car wash' worked for me:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> First result


As above - for the sake of the alcantara fabric I am glad she didn't get too excited!

D


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

You could see the flappy paddles quite clearly


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> You got a password too?


U dont need a password just watch the short video clips on FTV girls. U will be entertained for at least an hour. Its kinda addictive. " ooh go on just one more"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DWC said:


> U dont need a password just watch the short video clips on FTV girls. U will be entertained for at least an hour. Its kinda addictive. " ooh go on just one more"


been there, done that. lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I watched the vid.

I must say ol' Anna would make a great private teacher:chuckle:

I got all the research I needed. After 5 replay's


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok chaps - hot girls on GT-Rs starring my very own. And yes this was a very, very good day!


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

I call dibs on the brunette:chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Ok chaps - hot girls on GT-Rs starring my very own. And yes this was a very, very good day!


Yes sir, ding dong on the brunette :bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> dong on the brunette :bowdown1:


Not sure Hooters is quite that type of establishment, Robbie... :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes sir, ding dong on the brunette :bowdown1:


She was properly yummy (and quite a lot slutty) - perfect GT-R material


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

New profile pic?


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> She was properly yummy (and quite a lot slutty) - perfect GT-R material


Just what i'd expect from Hooters. Although need more pics to make my final decision :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Not an R35, but still a GTR and my fav pic of GTR + girls.... trying to arrange a couple of shoots, now that I my GTR with a couple of models that I know (just a couple static car shots and a soapy car wash shoot ) will come back with these.......


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Not an R35, but still a GTR and my fav pic of GTR + girls.... trying to arrange a couple of shoots, now that I my GTR with a couple of models that I know (just a couple static car shots and a soapy car wash shoot ) will come back with these.......


:bowdown1:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Courtz said:


> New profile pic?


Done sir - bloody good call that one!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hulky !*

The Hulk @ Santa Pod ! with Sammy 

If you want to see more let us know


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

SVM said:


> The Hulk @ Santa Pod ! with Sammy
> 
> If you want to see more let us know


If you want to see more????
Are you crazy what a silly question :chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Safety Comes First .............


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

:nervous:


SVM said:


> Safety Comes First .............


No I think somebody else may have arrived first :nervous:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Alias23 said:


> Just what i'd expect from Hooters. Although need more pics to make my final decision :chuckle:


And maybe the address of the said 'Hooters' establishment .... just in case I need a drive out in the Datsun :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> If you want to see more????
> Are you crazy what a silly question :chuckle: :bowdown1:


Those boots looked better in the flesh, or should i say on the flesh, or just the flesh:smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm so glad this thread is still going from march 2009


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> i'm so glad this thread is still going from march 2009


So are we Rob, so are we :clap:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

SVM said:


> Safety Comes First .............


And the rest, I bet you got some real good shots that your more than welcome to share Kevan :squintdan:smokin:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy330/Nguyen-er/GTR/BlownOut.jpg


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy330/Nguyen-er/GTR/BlackandPurple.jpg

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs48/i/2009/161/2/5/NISSAN_300_Z_by_Dracoart.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6137/6032284034_a9f1049429_b.jpg


Someone fix links please?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

nice

S99ANE:



S99ANE said:


> Someone fix links please?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I need me an R35 :chuckle:,or a silver Nissan with THAT front end! :clap:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'd defo give that blonde in the first and last pic the horn treatment if I saw her!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

SVM said:


> Safety Comes First .............


Good to see you've upgraded the airbag system :thumbsup: That's attention to detail for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> And the rest, I bet you got some real good shots that your more than welcome to share Kevan :squintdan:smokin:


Another one for you


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't care what you said about the doors being a pain Kev - I have to say having grown up with a Countach 5000S on the bedroom wall I bloody love them!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> And she's wearing a GTROC Summer Jacket !


Ah, I think I know her....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

JasonO said:


> Ah, I think I know her....


Yeah Jason, that faced jacket ring a bell!!!


But what ever happened to the rest of your photos i was promised ???


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok guys, How do I post pic of my Girl posing in a thong next to my car...... help needed...


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Just checking..

Bollocks didn´t work...


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

upload to ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheers mate, knew it wouldn´t take long for someone to answer..


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

See if this works.....:squintdan


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

nice  ur girlfriend?


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Ex´s.... hahahahahaha Why has one been banned?? And why cant I post them on here in large format?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

imageshack probably find it offensive ;p

What more photos you have of it ;p hah


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahahahah pussies! I just reposted them! And a few more.... I added a couple of other ex´s..... just hope they dont like GTR forums...


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

u have some nice ex's ;p


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

ImageShack(TM) slideshow

Made a slide show, make it easier...


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well done Mallorca! I bet the GTR is loads of fun out there. Roads are really smooth and there seems to be no speed limits enforced


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> Well done Mallorca! I bet the GTR is loads of fun out there. Roads are really smooth and there seems to be no speed limits enforced


Lol Cheers mate! 

Where aren´t they loads of fun! 

TBH Mallorca isn´t as relaxed as it used to be, they have discovered speed cameras and alcohol tests....:bawling:

But we still have some cool mountain roads to rip up! :smokin:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice & really looking forward now to my Stag Do in Majorca next May

Won't be driving over though:shy:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

My Girls + 1 extra pic for luck. lol.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think that's a GTR...............maybe:

http://api.ning.com/files/d-Xhy3wCW...a*9gIfe6skGI99g9mtAmxqEazm1KCplw_/cargirl.jpg


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

GTR Mallorca---shame your taste in football clubs is not as good as it is with women:clap:


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

PETERJH said:


> GTR Mallorca---shame your taste in football clubs is not as good as it is with women:clap:


Lol! :clap: hahahahahahaha

We are the best club in the history of Football!! Hala Madrid!! :thumbsup:

What you doing reading this thread anyway? Contributions? :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> I think that's a GTR...............maybe:
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/d-Xhy3wCW...a*9gIfe6skGI99g9mtAmxqEazm1KCplw_/cargirl.jpg


That made my eyes water:bowdown1:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jim-lm said:


>


OMG what a sight


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

jim-lm said:


>


Where are they??:lamer:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

He changed the links in his photobucket album probably by moving them to a different folder ...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> I think that's a GTR...............maybe:
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/d-Xhy3wCW...a*9gIfe6skGI99g9mtAmxqEazm1KCplw_/cargirl.jpg


:bowdown1:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Shes clearly Australian, coming up from down under! :squintdan


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DWC said:


> My Girls + 1 extra pic for luck. lol.


Just out of curiosity... did you look at the title of this thread before you posted a picture of your daughter? :runaway:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Just out of curiosity... did you look at the title of this thread before you posted a picture of your daughter? :runaway:


If it bothers you I can remove it.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

GTRmallorca said:


> Lol Cheers mate!
> 
> Where aren´t they loads of fun!
> 
> ...


I would have killed myself in the GTR on one of your mountain roads! It was bad enough in the hire car with all the hairpins. Somewhere up near Son Torrella with great scenery, poor little Peugeot.


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> I would have killed myself in the GTR on one of your mountain roads! It was bad enough in the hire car with all the hairpins. Somewhere up near Son Torrella with great scenery, poor little Peugeot.


LOl, Don´t think a little Peugeot can corner as well as a GTR!! 
That is a lovely drive you did, one of my many weekend routes.. it is better in Winter though, without all the bloody tourists or coaches!

Next time you come down bring your car! There´s two of us on the island, my mate with the 850R conversion! We can hook up for some mountain cruising! :clap:


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

not bad guys....

we have a similar thread on the bmw forum, looks like we have a quantity and quality on e90post! 

heres the link for the pervs!


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh no...can't post the link yet!....as I have less than 5 posts!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> Oh no...can't post the link yet!....as I have less than 5 posts!


I can help you. It's a great thread 

NWS - Check out these puppies (XXX) - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

misters3 said:


> I can help you. It's a great thread



ah! Misters3! ....though i'd share the love and let the GTR guys know that e90post also has a "chicks" thread! :smokin:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> ah! Misters3! ....though i'd share the love and let the GTR guys know that e90post also has a "chicks" thread! :smokin:


:thumbsup:

It's hours/days/weeks of entertainment


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

misters3 said:


> I can help you. It's a great thread
> 
> NWS - Check out these puppies (XXX) - BMW 3-Series (E90 E92) Forum - E90Post.com


What a thread!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

misters3 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> It's hours/days/weeks of entertainment


WEEKS! that thread will see me through the long dark winter


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

That topic is epic :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> WEEKS! that thread will see me through the long dark winter


Glad to be of assistance JH


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

*gtr girls*



Rich001 said:


> Well done Mallorca! I bet the GTR is loads of fun out there. Roads are really smooth and there seems to be no speed limits enforced


i agree, nice rear:clap:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Holy thread res-erection batman!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Holy thread res-erection batman!!


And well worth it too


----------



## gaz_86 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just when I thought this forum couldn't get much better!!!! Haha


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

People don't want to click this thread and see your left handed appreciative text.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Dam it they deleted mine !


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Rich001 said:


>


FFS it just get's better...

Maybe we should post what they're saying / thinking suggestions.
How about "Now where should the dipstick go?" for this one...I know that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

DWC said:


> Dam it they deleted mine !


I think there's some sort of rule against pink bits, see a pic I got away with in this thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156497-lesbians-3.html

It started as a rant but by page 2/3 we had pics. I think I see a Bat-sign hovering over it!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> I think there's some sort of rule against pink bits, see a pic I got away with in this thread
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156497-lesbians-3.html
> 
> It started as a rant but by page 2/3 we had pics. I think I see a Bat-sign hovering over it!!


I enjoyed that thread and thought it had got some mileage left in it, obviously not.

Funnily enough I saw a stereotypical, spiky haired bull **** in the pub last night. I know it isn't really relevant but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Rich001 said:


>


Look at how dirty that GTR is uke:

Could of cleaned it first :chuckle: :chairshot


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Of course, there is just one person on this forum who would of noticed that :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say how many hours I've wasted reading through every post from the very start! Amazing thread.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

BuffordTJustice said:


> this is disgusting, and came up whilst searching for 'GTR' and 'Hot Chicks'...remove my eyes, I don't want them anymore


TOO FUNNY :clap:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

GTR by electricnerve, on Flickr


GTR by Travis Meisenzahl, on Flickr


NISSAN GTR AT Guangzhou China Car Show Nov 2009 161 by livinginchina4now, on Flickr


Nissan GTR & Katelyn by Brad Sillars, on Flickr


Autowerks Nissan GTR & Katelyn by Brad Sillars, on Flickr


Nissan GTR by Stefan Solakov, on Flickr


Nissan GTR by Stefan Solakov, on Flickr


Sexy.GTR by Tien Beckham, on Flickr










Must be a GTR somewhere....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Bloody hell Graham.

Great pics.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Bloody hell Graham.
> 
> Great pics.


FlickR is fantastic


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Short vid with a hot chick washing a GTR.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Time for an update 

Some recent shots from a photoshoot.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Had to take a second look to work out what was going on below her leg in that first photo lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

scoobyc said:


> Had to take a second look to work out what was going on below her leg in that first photo lol


:chuckle: Yeah not a great look that...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

best thread ever......


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

scoobyc said:


> Had to take a second look to work out what was going on below her leg in that first photo lol


lol I'm not the only one then


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> Had to take a second look to work out what was going on below her leg in that first photo lol


Me Too 

shows where our eyes are focusing. For a minute i thought that picture should have gone in a new thread titled 'R35 and Chicks with Dicks thread'


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Stunning example. keep em coming. Bloke on the bike might be a tad gay?


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok guys - sorry still getting to grips with setting up photo shoots etc... I swear to you she's not a he-she! 

To make up for my bad angle, thought i'd post this vid I found tonight.

Lambo vs GTR Girl

Lamborghini Murcielago vs. Nissan GT-R Street Race - YouTube


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to be slighltly off topic but those races show perfectly what the effect of turbo lag is :squintdan

Back on topic....she can ride my beast any day :chuckle:



Alias23 said:


> Ok guys - sorry still getting to grips with setting up photo shoots etc... I swear to you she's not a he-she!
> 
> To make up for my bad angle, thought i'd post this vid I found tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

as5606 said:


> Sorry to be slighltly off topic but those races show perfectly what the effect of turbo lag is :squintdan


Not really. In the first two runs, the guy in the Murci just boots it and the girl had to react, in the last one he does the more usual "go on the 3rd hoot of the horn" thing and they're much closer at the start.

Also from his in-car vid, he starts off in 1st gear, whereas she sounds like she is possibly in a gear higher than optimum (3rd?).

However the whole vid is misleading as that is an early Murci and not an LP640 as stated, which would have been a lot closer I reckon.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wicked vid, thanks for sharing ; )


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> Time for an update
> 
> Some recent shots from a photoshoot.


So is this a model you use or your missus?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> Short vid with a hot chick washing a GTR.


This video is private :chairshot


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> So is this a model you use or your missus?



Missus and she doesn't have a dick lol I'm just crap at taking photos


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> Time for an update
> 
> Some recent shots from a photoshoot.


Nice calfs. Thats a lady that works out. Great pics.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

DWC said:


> Nice calfs. Thats a lady that works out. Great pics.


Thanks for the nice comments - she'll appreciate that!

More pics will follow in the coming weeks as she's helping with my new venture


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> Missus and she doesn't have a dick lol I'm just crap at taking photos


Fair play she's sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alias23 said:


> Missus and she doesn't have a dick lol I'm just crap at taking photos


Of course she doesn't have a dick


















Looks like 2 dicks to me!!! :nervous:


----------



## TRC (Apr 18, 2012)

TRC Shoot-2 by ThatRacingChannel, on Flickr


TRC Shoot by ThatRacingChannel, on Flickr


----------



## TRC (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Ding Dong Fella's


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

DWC said:


> Ding Dong Fella's


Look, he's already said that it was her _hand_, ok? 

:chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Look, he's already said that it was her _hand_, ok?
> 
> :chuckle:


I said "Ding Dong" not "King Dong" lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You only managed to get an R35 in one of those pics.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I came across this somewhere...










Not sure who's car it is though. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CT17 said:


> I came across this somewhere...


I hope you didn't get it in her hair


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> You only managed to get an R35 in one of those pics


but its of the same stand.... same girls, hey this thread is all my fault anyway


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nicely resurrected lads :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## 96R33gtrVspec (Sep 20, 2013)

*MAGIC* said:


> TOO FUNNY :clap:


LMAO


----------



## 96R33gtrVspec (Sep 20, 2013)

DWC said:


> Nice calfs. Thats a lady that works out. Great pics.


_ love RHD 
_


----------



## 96R33gtrVspec (Sep 20, 2013)

fantastic


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

How is this the first I've seen this thread lol!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Back at last..........Oh how I have missed this:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

These posts are pointless without pics! LOL

Sombody


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Less talk, more pics


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Jags said:


> Less talk, more pics


Good man, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

grahamc said:


>


That middle pic is the shizzle mate :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice to see this thread revived :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> That middle pic is the shizzle mate :chuckle:


I prefer the lady in the bottom pic


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Loving that last pic, but can't seem to find the GTR!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

grahamc said:


>


That first pic is something Litchfield should offer with every stage 4.
Failing that, his workshop should consist of these girls servicing our cars...if he thinks he's busy now then he would be inundated! 

By the way, no offence to Iain's current crew!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

The best of them all..........


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Something for the weekend...
Trade descriptions act might have an issue with the title though.
Pretty Chinese Girl gets very Wild with a Nissan GT-R | CarNewsChina.com - China Auto News


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

"very Wild"??? I can't w4nk to THAT!!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I think the term wild must have got a little lost in translation.

The only thing she's getting is her heels all over the paintwork :chairshot


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> "very Wild"??? I can't w4nk to THAT!!!!



...and even if you could you'd want to have another one 20 mins later


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OldBob said:


> ...and even if you could you'd want to have another one 20 mins later


Bad, dum Tish!:clap:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL

Car needs a clean....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I just love how the bikini matches the engine cover


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I just love how the bikini matches the engine cover


Oh yes :clap:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pics chaps.....wonder how long i can keep a couple of these as desktop's before the enemy spits her dummy out


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Nice pics chaps.....wonder how long i can keep a couple of these as desktop's before the enemy spits her dummy out


Resists. Urge. To. Post

Lol


----------



## Pars911 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quality thread


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I think it's about time this thread was bumped :clap:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

More!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

...and very welcome too - nice job!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Barry


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

awesome!! Keep forgetting about this thread, then I get the email reminder and my day is instantly better......... thanks Barry!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Where can I go to get hot girls to pose with my car?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice one Barry. ; )


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> Where can I go to get hot girls to pose with my car?


The welsh valleys, they will do anything for a bag of pork scratchings :thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

BarryP's pictures.. Bottom right... <3


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Tim Radley said:


> The welsh valleys, they will do anything for a bag of pork scratchings :thumbsup:


Result! stop at tescos for a multipack and off I go!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Enjoy a thread revival.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

damn....... being meaning to update this thread


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

A few more!


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Im going to have to subscribe to the this thread to keep an eye on the level of filth. :clap:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Found these on GTR Life. Enjoy:


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

They look highly modified, like they have had some hard track action and could potentially be expensive to maintain. But im sure all your mates would love a ride.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Nothing wrong with sensible modifications IMHO, as long as they improve the experience... 

Agree about the track time though!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Defo rentals every man and his DOG have hammered them...!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Time for an update....


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Time for an update....


I hope that this isn't Steve's car or else he'll be stranded on the drive with all that standing water lying around and be forced to chat-up the lovely lass in the picture - I've seen his chat-up attempts before and it isn't a sight for the faint hearted :chuckle:


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

What ever happened to Sexy Minx?


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

was worth signing up just for these :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Roadrunnerrs2 said:


> What ever happened to Sexy Minx?



Who?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Made my day seeing this thread pop up again.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

johnhanton57 said:


> ....pop up again.


Oo-er missus.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


snuffy said:


> Oo-er missus.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

that doesn't look like the 2 bucket method she is using - that car is going to be scrap value by the time she has finished with it


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like she has a good muff though!...MIT!, I meant to say mit...damn it!!!





Next Bristol muff, mit, MEET...damn it again! 
Date change to 22nd June http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261905-bristol-surrounding-area-sunday-22nd-june-2014-a-2.html


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)




----------



## johnGTA (Jun 5, 2014)

great pleasure looking though this thread


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

have you done the first thread? 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113662-chicks-r35s.html

it was so long they had to break it into 2


----------



## johnGTA (Jun 5, 2014)

nope but on the case now thanks


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

*How's this for an alternative to the kitchen table?*


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Getting decent!



Crafty_Blade said:


>


Hahaa! I like......


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Revival. :chuckle:

Think this is OK on here as the nips are covered.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

....and wrapped in your colour too Richard


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OldBob said:


> ....and wrapped in your colour too Richard


What a coincidence. :chuckle:


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

excellent how am I only seeing this now!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's been too long since this was updated...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

:bowdown1:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> It's been too long since this was updated...



My goodness me. Subscribed!


----------



## Hustong (Nov 19, 2015)

thank you guy!


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

47 pages and only 12 likes?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

5star said:


> 47 pages and only 12 likes?


people are using their hands for things other than clicking


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

.....:bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

In reality the "likes" system came in recently, way after most of this thread.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Like


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Guess who?.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

VBH ???? but that's 100% not her body ! lol


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> VBH ???? but that's 100% not her body ! lol


Yep your right.:chuckle:


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

This topic is worse than Facebook! Just lost my focus to carry on doing the VAT paperwork!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

this is the second part of the thread, there is a first part as well.....


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot Photobucket :bawling:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Seems to have happened a lot, have they changed something ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Moff said:


> Seems to have happened a lot, have they changed something ?


They have decided to charge people that use them a lot to link thier pics to forums etc... and so are going through deleting non paying accounts apparently.

Lesson there for anyone that links a pic in when there is a perfectly good upload facility on this forum/website that locks the pic in for good.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

> Lesson there for anyone that links a pic in when there is a perfectly good upload facility on this forum/website that locks the pic in for good.


Oh... yes there is. Thanks CT17


----------

